# 100K



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Went to a mates wedding in Farnham at the weekend, and during the trip clocked 100k in the car


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh ok, here you go ........


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I have medals thanks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> I have medals thanks


Just need a chest to pin them on..??

:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

phodge said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > I have medals thanks
> ...


Or a ledge below his chest to rest them on? :wink: :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Or maybe a pair of heads to knock together :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Always thought the TT was a good car for landscape gardening with its 4 wheel drive and load lugging capabilities


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice to hear from you Tim hows it all going I have poss some contract work teaching Bowman if your interested


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

LakesTTer said:


> Went to a mates wedding in Farnham at the weekend, and during the trip clocked 100k in the car


Slow night tonight eh?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Or a ledge below his chest to rest them on? :wink: :roll:


Maybe he could borrow yours Dick!! :-*


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Or a ledge below his chest to rest them on? :wink: :roll:
> ...


Misread that the 1st time  :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Amazing how a totally innocuous(sp), and not very interesting thread sparks the comedian in everyone 

John, the TT is ideal for landscaping as it gives the customer the right impression. Nice new TT btw, needs to be tested on our country roads.

Rob, I used to teach gunnery so I'd be no good with Bowman, last time I used a radio John was listening to Edison recite Baa Baa Black Sheep, but thanks for asking 

Dicky..........................Dicky, Dicky, Dicky. Words fail me.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Amazing how a totally innocuous(sp), and not very interesting thread sparks the comedian in everyone
> 
> Dicky..........................Dicky, Dicky, Dicky. Words fail me.


 I am just glad you are hundreds of miles away :wink: :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> Amazing how a totally innocuous(sp), and not very interesting thread sparks the comedian in everyone


Well somebody had to bloody liven it up a bit didn't they. Cos, as it was, it was as dull as Dicky!! :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing how a totally innocuous(sp), and not very interesting thread sparks the comedian in everyone
> ...


LMAO :lol:

I remember Dani posted when she hit 100k and it was all, "Ooooh, well done" and "congratulations". 
Oh how things have changed, this forum has gone down like a cheap whore


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ooooh, well done congratulations :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah. Congratulations mate. Very pleased for .... [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Too late.......................damage done  I'm gonna go and learn the salmon dance.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, just you make sure that you come back and post a new thread about hitting 1200 posts wont you.

We'd love to hear about .... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

TT2BMW said:


> Well, just you make sure that you come back and post a new thread about hitting 1200 posts wont you.
> 
> We'd love to hear about .... [smiley=zzz.gif]


Oooh look, 1200 posts. Never noticed, thanks for that mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

